# framing ceiling for drywall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If I understood you correctly you should be fine---5/8 DW screwed every 16" will be fine.

Post a picture if you can. Someone will check your blocking and framing for you --if you would like.
----Mike-----


----------

